# Look what the cat Drug in



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

I can change the look







[/IMG] as often as I want with this Great Garages 1/24 scale garage kit


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

nice detail ,lots of interesting things to look at . i like the mustang . thats the nice thing about a diorama you can change the cars. put bikes or trucks .or nothing with just a guy washing down the floor . the shop my husband ,works on his project cars at ,reminds me your garage, allway s a couple of girl s hanging around watching the guys working on the cars , we get the easy jobs like making coffee . one of the guys saying hand me a 9/16ths 6 point socket . and his tool box is a mess, he ends up getting it himself . thats how real your diorama looks .


----------



## stupidsquirrels (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice shop, great looking Stang.


----------



## Lt. Talby (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice job on the bondo-primer look on the Mustang! Everyone builds fancy, clean cars-it takes a master to get the 'beater' look, IMO.

That kit of the garage is fantastic as well, though I must confess I've not seen a garage with a floor that clean!

Great work!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So that's what happened to Vin Diesel.


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice diorama!

I didn't know that the Great Garages were made in 1/24 scale. Last year Big Lots had the 1/43 scale Great Garage sets for $5.00. A 1/43 scale car was also included in the set. I got a set with a viper in it. You had your choice of a red or blue Viper.

What was the price for the 1/24 scale great Garage set?

Here's a pic the 1/43 scale Great garage set.


----------



## rileycustoms (Apr 30, 2007)

Stutz, where in Big Lots did you find these garages ? I am usually in there once or twice a month and have never seen them. Are they in the toy section or somewhere else ?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! Love the garage. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

